# Missing Cat



## Dystopia1980 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have an neutered indoor/outdoor cat named Zero who just turned 7. He goes out in the evening and comes home in the mornings like clockwork. The longest he's stayed out was maybe one extra day. He didn't come home after going out Monday, and my neighbor 3 houses down found his collar in the street this morning.

It's a safe cat breakaway collar, so I have no clue how it could have come off in the middle of the road, and if he had been run over I'm sure his body would be there or some signs of blood. 

My theory is that maybe he got in a catfight and the collar came off...maybe he got scared/hurt and is hiding somewhere? I've done multiple searches around the neighborhood but no visible signs of him and there are just way too many houses/backyards and hiding spots for me to really search every nook and cranny. 

I've heard cats can go into survival mode when scared or injured and can stay silent and hidden for a week or longer, should I wait it out a few more days before flyering the neighborhood? I've already put in a notice to the local shelter with his description.

Not sure what more I could do other than wait. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I would suggest flyering right away, and alerting your neighbors, they can keep an eye out too. I would also keep searching instead of just waiting it out. Good luck, I hope you find him.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Here are some great ideas for finding a lost cat: Finding a Lost Pet | Little Big Cat


I wouldn't wait a week, I would start absolutely immediately!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Start now. The sooner the better.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

My friend "lost" her beautiful black cat around Halloween last year. Turned out some crazy lady from the neighborhood thought she was a stray and took her in. With the collar off - that's totally possible!

Do you have him microchipped?


----------



## shybutterflygirl (May 13, 2011)

When my previous cat went missing, I made a TON of flyers. I also put them in page protectors to slightly weather proof them. I also pasted/taped flyers onto fluorescent poster boards. I papered my neighborhood in a large radius. I made small pieces of paper with her picture, her name, my name and phone number and passed them out to my immediate neighbors. Ask them to check their garages, sheds and under porches. 

Also contact the local shelter(s) and file a lost cat report, and take in a picture. You can find out if your local newspaper runs lost ads for free (my local paper does). 

I hope you find your kitty soon and safe!


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

shybutterflygirl said:


> When my previous cat went missing, I made a TON of flyers. I also put them in page protectors to slightly weather proof them. I also pasted/taped flyers onto fluorescent poster boards. I papered my neighborhood in a large radius. I made small pieces of paper with her picture, her name, my name and phone number and passed them out to my immediate neighbors. Ask them to check their garages, sheds and under porches.
> 
> Also contact the local shelter(s) and file a lost cat report, and take in a picture. You can find out if your local newspaper runs lost ads for free (my local paper does).
> 
> I hope you find your kitty soon and safe!


Did you eventually find your kitty?


----------



## shybutterflygirl (May 13, 2011)

jasoncat said:


> Did you eventually find your kitty?


I did. Someone called me nine days later saying that he found a cat that looked like the cat on my flyers. I had an issue with someone taking my flyers down but I just kept replacing them.


----------



## lisak_87 (Jun 2, 2011)

Not to freak anyone out, but it's also possible the cat got hit by a car, was not killed, and is now hiding hurt somewhere. OR that a neighborhood dog attacked the cat. This happened to one of my cats. We found him hiding in a sewer...he didn't come out until we found him.

Check craigslist for anyone talking about a found cat.
Contact all shelters in your area. Alert them of your cat's microchip ID if he has one.
Flyers everywhere.
Talk to neighbors.

Good luck ... thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Start to flyer around your neighborhood to alert neighbors ASAP!


----------



## jason420 (May 17, 2011)

shybutterflygirl said:


> I did. Someone called me nine days later saying that he found a cat that looked like the cat on my flyers. I had an issue with someone taking my flyers down but I just kept replacing them.



Awesome!


----------

